# Pre-employment test question



## NIEVESM (May 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, I have a job interview and one of the things I know about the company is that they do a pre-employment test does somebody has any experience with this type coding test that may want to share with me, like do I need to bring books, etc.? Thanks on advance for your reply...


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 6, 2010)

I administer a pre-employment test for all new hires.  I specifially created the test based on the kind of coding that would be required for the job; for example we do a lot of E&M coding, so the test has multiple questions on E&M guideines. This helps me determine which job applicants have the skill set I'm looking for. Even if someone interviwes well, that doesn't mean they have the coding knowledge that their resume says they have.  The test is an objective way for me to assess knowledge before I consider hiring them.  

It is likely that the job description will let you know what kind of coding you'll be expected to do.  They will most likely have the resources (books, etc.) that you will need, but you should ask if it would be necessary to bring your own books.  I'd brush up on the coding areas related to the kind of coding you'll be expected to do, in preparation for the test.  

Good luck!


----------



## NIEVESM (May 6, 2010)

Thanks so much Pam for sharing you have a wonderful day now!


----------

